# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Plasticiser in mortar and concrete render.

## racingtadpole

Had too much time on my hands today whilst repairing some brickwork on an internal wall.  Started wondering what would happen if the mortar had an overdose of plasticiser.  Went to manufacturers website and that didnt specifically mention anything.  Anyone able to supply me with an answer so tommorow I may ponder something different. 
Cheers 
Adam

----------


## zacnelson

From what I've heard, too much plasticizer can reduce the strength of mortar because there are too many entrained air bubbles.  However, I imagine you would notice the effect of it in a trowel of fresh mortar if you looked at it closely and saw it `buzzing' and `fizzing' slightly, as if it was almost alive.  That's how I would describe it, almost like the look of mortar fizzing when you clean it with hydro-chloric acid (spirit of salts).  I doubt it would make a wall fall down or anything, but you would probably be more likely to get cracking in the mortar sometime down the track. 
But there are many people on this forum that would have better-informed answers than me!

----------

